
Why Brexit (Probably) Won't Happen - memossy
https://governmentsandmarkets.com/why-brexit-probably-wont-happen-ce8261bd50fc
======
dalke
That's a awful lot of words for what seems to be "because Parliament decides,
not the majority of the people, and most of the MPs don't want to exit the
EU."

